# Frage zu Herr der Ringe online - Produktkey



## Taares (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo

ich hab mir das triple pack für HDRO bei steam gekauft. Nur, wo bitte muss ich den Produktkey eingeben, damit das Spiel upgedatet wird.
 Vielen Dank


----------



## Rabowke (23. Januar 2013)

Hmm, ist HdR: O nicht mittlerweile free2play? 

Wie dem auch sei, du musst dir einen Account bei HdR: O anlegen und dort den Key "aktivieren", dich dann normal mit dem Account einloggen und HdR: O sollte sich dann selbst aktualisieren.

Allerdings muss ich erwähnen, dass ich vor Monaten HdR: O mal getestet hab und da kam es komplett *ohne *Steam, also vllt. ist der Schritt mit dem HdR: O Account nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## golani79 (23. Januar 2013)

Das Triplepack enthält ja Moria, Isengard und Mirkwood - das heißt, du spielst schon LotRO und hast dementsprechend auch einen Account?
Falls dem so ist, musst du den Key wohl deinem Account auf der Turbineseite hinzufügen.


----------



## Worrel (23. Januar 2013)

Keys in Steam kann man sich im Kontextmenü eines Spieleintrags anzeigen lassen.


----------

